# settings issue



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Brand new incredible 2, uninstalled an app, went home hit menu and settings message says linked program is no longer linked ect.. unrooted stock. . Please help. Btw its running 2. 3


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

What app was it?

A lot of times a reboot will put things back in order.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

To awnser your question, it was a talking back app (forget name) uninstall failed and when try access settings get that program no longer linked message. After reboot and all... any fix? I googled it and found couple posts ppl. With same problem.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> To awnser your question, it was a talking back app (forget name) uninstall failed and when try access settings get that program no longer linked message. After reboot and all... any fix? I googled it and found couple posts ppl. With same problem.


You could do a factory reset, which will just reset the phone. You will have to set everything up new again though.

You could also try installing the app again, then uninstall again from the market.


----------

